# Grinding noise fixed, good work Sewell



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

After 1745 miles on my GTO finally got it back into the dealership for another couple of little things. Firstly the TSB for the MPh light that was too bright. 2ndly a trim piece was misaligned behind the right front wheel.

Anyway, the real reason I took it down to service was the grinding/rattling noise from the rear that I would get when the car was cold, and when in first gear or in reverse.

It would only happen when you initially found the friction point on the clutch, when slowly accellerating away at like 25% throttle. Any other time, say below 10% throttle or about 40% it would not happen. So all in all the grinding would occur everytime I drove the car normally.

When I had taken the car in the past to the dealership, by the time I drove down there, the exhaust had obviously got hot and I could not reproduce the noise.

So I left it there overnight, the service (techs) drove it this morning and heard the stupid noise that had been pissing me off no end.
They isolated it and found it was the exhuast heat shield was rattling against a misaligned exhaust system.

Sorry for the long post, but maybe someone will find it useful.

Lastly, I am happy as a pig in proverbial (sh***) to get rid of that noise.

I love my Monaro... but it need the Australian spec wheels.....Ahhh


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

What had to be done to get rid of the MPH brightness? :rofl:


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

it was just a tsb for a computer flash
dealer will know the tsb


----------

